# Samsung s9 plus screen protector



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Ive upgraded to s9 plus, ive got a gear4 picadilly case.
What screen protector will be best to go with this case.
Ive been looking at the zagg curved or whitestone dome.
Any others to look for?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got an S8+ and I tried zagg and a couple of others and ended up with a Spigen non glass one which is really good, it's the wet application version which for me works well with my otterbox strada case 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Tech 21 bulletshield. It is not glass so fits the curve spot on and will not cause issue with touch screen latency. Self repairs. Check their website and the reviews. I use their cases as well👏


----------

